# ES-335 Satin LTD- Peel Region



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I have been looking for a satin 335 and found this in Toronto area. Seems like a decent deal.

I think there was one listed here a bit ago but it’s was for quite a bit more. Guy kinda comes of as a stuffy dingbat in the ad so I didn’t bother reaching out being so far away but could be a good deal for someone rather than paying the extra high price on the listing that was here on GC a bit back.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

This is the same one that was up on here and is a great price for that guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Guy kinda comes of as a stuffy dingbat in the ad so I didn’t bother reaching out...


Your reason for saying this is...??


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in Brampton so if anyone is interested in it, I could look at it/ship it out to you.


----------

